# Rub question...



## billm75 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm working on getting my personal rub packaged for retail sale.  We're still working out the final formula and pricing, but all that aside, I had a question for you if you didn't mind....

My rub is an all purpose BBQ rub, I've used it for years on beef, pork, ribs, and chicken.  It's got a cinnamon base, and a very mild heat, almost non-discernible sometimes.  However, everyone who has sampled it loves it.  Very few people ever reach for the BBQ sauce when I make up a batch of brisket or pork.

So, my question to you is....do you like the idea of a cinnamon based sweet rub?  

When i get all the details worked out and see that I can afford things, I'll be asking for about 8 or so folks to try it out free and give me some feedback on it.  But, let me warn you, it may be a month, it may be 4 months before I have it packaged.  It all depends on costs.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Feb 4, 2010)

Using cinnamon is an interesting concept.  Does it get pricey to use it as the base?  I would imagine if you're making a large batch for a butt or brisket, wouldn't you need a lot of cinnamon?  I'd be interested in trying it out for sure though!


----------



## jak757 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sounds interesting.  I'd love to try it.  I like a bit of cinnamon in chili, so why not in a BBQ rub.


----------



## kanadan (Feb 4, 2010)

id be willing to try it and give some feedback.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 5, 2010)

it's pretty interesting how it works out actually, you don't need a ton of cinnamon to get that flavor going.  And it's not so overpowering that you think you're eating french toast.  LOL

I'll keep this thread updated as I get closer to getting it packaged.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 5, 2010)

If you still need volunteers, I'd love to give it a try.


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll put my taste buds up for a chance to try it. I have tried rub like this in the past. still working on the final rub.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 5, 2010)

I also am very game to new things and would be willing to try some myself. If I don't start playing with some too. After all you cann't learn if you don't try.


----------



## nwdave (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's a volunteer from the PNW.  Always up for a new taste.


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 5, 2010)

I use cinnamon in my rub as well.......definitely not enough to call it cinnamon based.

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## barneypoo69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Keep us posted. When you have it for sale.......I'll buy some.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 22, 2010)

I personally wouldn't use a cinnamon based rub as an all purpose BBQ rub. It sounds more specific to pork in my opinion. Best of luck on your new venture.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 22, 2010)

I have used cinnamon in my rubs every now and then. I like it. I also use fresh ground allspice in my rib rub. 

Best of luck in your venture....let us know when it's available.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 22, 2010)

There goes yet another secret out ... Cinnamon in brisket rub ... well I also use redhots in my BBQ sauce ...


----------



## badhazard (Feb 24, 2010)

ill sample it too.


----------



## kevin13 (Feb 24, 2010)

If you still need volunteers, I'd be interested.  As others have said, please keep us posted as this sounds pretty good.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 24, 2010)

I love cinnamon in my rub especially on ribs. Send me some samples. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 haha


----------



## badfrog (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds interesting! I have been blending various spice combo's for years - chili powders, rubs, herb blends, season salts etc... I have not personally tried cinnamon in bbq rub but I like the idea of it...send me some and I will be happy to let you know what I think.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 24, 2010)

many cultures around the world use what we call "sweet spices" yet there is no sugar in the preparation....alspice, mace and nutmeg are some other examples. if you like you can send me some as well and i'll give you my honest answer.


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 25, 2010)

Actually it is not in my brisket rub.  LOL

Just for pork.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm working on getting my personal rub packaged for retail sale.  We're still working out the final formula and pricing, but all that aside, I had a question for you if you didn't mind....

My rub is an all purpose BBQ rub, I've used it for years on beef, pork, ribs, and chicken.  It's got a cinnamon base, and a very mild heat, almost non-discernible sometimes.  However, everyone who has sampled it loves it.  Very few people ever reach for the BBQ sauce when I make up a batch of brisket or pork.

So, my question to you is....do you like the idea of a cinnamon based sweet rub?  

When i get all the details worked out and see that I can afford things, I'll be asking for about 8 or so folks to try it out free and give me some feedback on it.  But, let me warn you, it may be a month, it may be 4 months before I have it packaged.  It all depends on costs.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Feb 4, 2010)

Using cinnamon is an interesting concept.  Does it get pricey to use it as the base?  I would imagine if you're making a large batch for a butt or brisket, wouldn't you need a lot of cinnamon?  I'd be interested in trying it out for sure though!


----------



## jak757 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sounds interesting.  I'd love to try it.  I like a bit of cinnamon in chili, so why not in a BBQ rub.


----------



## kanadan (Feb 4, 2010)

id be willing to try it and give some feedback.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 5, 2010)

it's pretty interesting how it works out actually, you don't need a ton of cinnamon to get that flavor going.  And it's not so overpowering that you think you're eating french toast.  LOL

I'll keep this thread updated as I get closer to getting it packaged.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 5, 2010)

If you still need volunteers, I'd love to give it a try.


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll put my taste buds up for a chance to try it. I have tried rub like this in the past. still working on the final rub.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 5, 2010)

I also am very game to new things and would be willing to try some myself. If I don't start playing with some too. After all you cann't learn if you don't try.


----------



## nwdave (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's a volunteer from the PNW.  Always up for a new taste.


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 5, 2010)

I use cinnamon in my rub as well.......definitely not enough to call it cinnamon based.

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## barneypoo69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Keep us posted. When you have it for sale.......I'll buy some.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 22, 2010)

I personally wouldn't use a cinnamon based rub as an all purpose BBQ rub. It sounds more specific to pork in my opinion. Best of luck on your new venture.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 22, 2010)

I have used cinnamon in my rubs every now and then. I like it. I also use fresh ground allspice in my rib rub. 

Best of luck in your venture....let us know when it's available.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 22, 2010)

There goes yet another secret out ... Cinnamon in brisket rub ... well I also use redhots in my BBQ sauce ...


----------



## badhazard (Feb 24, 2010)

ill sample it too.


----------



## kevin13 (Feb 24, 2010)

If you still need volunteers, I'd be interested.  As others have said, please keep us posted as this sounds pretty good.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 24, 2010)

I love cinnamon in my rub especially on ribs. Send me some samples. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 haha


----------



## badfrog (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds interesting! I have been blending various spice combo's for years - chili powders, rubs, herb blends, season salts etc... I have not personally tried cinnamon in bbq rub but I like the idea of it...send me some and I will be happy to let you know what I think.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 24, 2010)

many cultures around the world use what we call "sweet spices" yet there is no sugar in the preparation....alspice, mace and nutmeg are some other examples. if you like you can send me some as well and i'll give you my honest answer.


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 25, 2010)

Actually it is not in my brisket rub.  LOL

Just for pork.


----------

